# Need a new washing machine???



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't want to sound like an expert but I do home delivery for two of the major box stores for the last 20 years washer and dryer's are not what they used to be go cheap they are throw away appliances stay away from anything with a computer board once it goes the Machine is done too expensive to fix Front loaders junk


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Look at Samsung (lowes) we are happy with ours. Of course we only have 5 years or so under our belts with them.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Our Samsung set from home depot lasted about a week before the heating element went out in the dryer, it took them almost 2 weeks to fix it. With three boys and myself that was a huge pain in the butt. I'd call them every other day and hit them up for quarters for the laundromat (tounge in cheek) I wonder if I would have got better service if I would have bought from an appliance store.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Also wipe out the pocket in the rubber gasket between the door and drum. You can get a lot of smelly crud built up in there if you don't do so every couple loads.


With 2 kids and 2 dogs , English setter and blk lab, I cleaned out that drain and it was full of hair...so much that water was leaking out the bottom. This weekend I washed the couch blankets and then ran some afresh ... Drum smells great thanks for the top.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

We have a Whirlpool HE, but it's not the Cabrio. I HAAAAAAAAAATE it! Besides the smell that others have mentioned (because nasty water sits in there between uses), my other gripes are: 
Clothes come out sometimes dry. And yes, I know the spin cycle is efficient, but I'm talking about stuff that clearly never got wet at all. 

Lid locks and takes a loooooooooong time if you want to "pause" the cycle to open the lid. Drives me f'n crazy. 

Did I mention the smell? I've never had clothes stink like this. I'm thinking this machine must reuse skunky @$$ water from the last cycle or something. 

I haaaaaaate it! My work around for now is run everything on Super Wash or Heavy or Bulky Items and turn on the Extra Rinse. And when I do whites, use extra bleach to kill off the unholy filth growing inside.

Good luck!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Crawfish said:


> We have a Whirlpool HE, but it's not the Cabrio. I HAAAAAAAAAATE it! Besides the smell that others have mentioned (because nasty water sits in there between uses), my other gripes are:
> Clothes come out sometimes dry. And yes, I know the spin cycle is efficient, but I'm talking about stuff that clearly never got wet at all.
> 
> Lid locks and takes a loooooooooong time if you want to "pause" the cycle to open the lid. Drives me f'n crazy.
> ...


I hear you, Im going back to a regular top loader when my HE craps out. I have to wash on heavy duty and have to double rinse every load or it comes out with soap marks on the clothes. What a peice of junk. My old agitator washer got my clothes much cleaner, with one rinse cycle.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I saw Speed Queen mentioned a couple times. Many of the issues today are with the electronics and SQ has none, even the timer is mechanical. Also it's the only washer with steel gears, everything else on the market uses plastic gears. 

SQ owns the market on commercial laundromat washers and dryers and best thing is they are built in the US in WI. 

http://www.speedqueen.com


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I mentioned SpeedQueen too.
Dozens of dogs =ed lots of towels ,sand,hair,stuff.
Trans seal gave up on the previous brand and the repair did not last long.
Not sure how many years the speed queen has been in use here but an awful lot of dog towels plus home laundry with no problem.
When the dryer hinted of any complaint the mate to the washer became a Speed Queen without hesitation.
Fancy,high tech, tons of options ,,,no. Me neither . This time the lady of the house did not get a vote.
But then , I do my own wash. L.o.l.

Edit , I replaced a broken knob on the dryer heat selector.
The replacement has developed a little play in it too I think..
I suspect some one is reefing on it too far beyond where it wants to go.
(The replacement looked to have better integrity than the original, though it should have not failed ; and I have not removed it to examine where my perceived play is. Might just be an overtravel in the shaft it turns.)

.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Where are Speed Queen machines sold?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Speed Queen are commercial washers, and are built to much higher standards than the stuff you will find in stores. Comparing them to other washers is like comparing a Dixie Chopper (commercial zero turn lawnmower) to a craftsman riding mower. They truly are one of the best machines for laundry. I checked them out a long time ago, and even used Speed Queen washers (which were very hard to fine) were pretty expensive. But they take a ton of use, and just keep going, and doing a fantastic job. I do not know where you can purchase them.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

http://www.speedqueen.com/products/where-to-buy.aspx?


----------

